# MMPI 2 Question??



## jaytemp (Jan 29, 2005)

Im a little confused by few things.
The company I work for is considering the implementation of the mmpi 2 psychological test to screen future applicants.
The company decided to have random employees from different departments tested and evaluated to see the possible potential of this screening method.

The problem is that I failed the test.  The psychologist gave me some line about no right or wrong answers but after receiving the results and being evaluated by the guy it was concluded I was a poor candidate for my current job which Ive held and been promoted through for 12 years.  Apparently the no right or wrong answers was a load of bunk as I wouldn't have been hired otherwise.

The test was not even remotely accurate when describing me and how I fit the job.
When the psychologist compared the results to my job performance records he said.
You shouldnt have anything to worry about. Maybe you just test poorly. You think?!

And that's all fine and well but what about future qualified applicants that get knocked out of the running because they don't answer _I cry sometimes_ Or _I would love the work of a librarian_ questions correctly.  And someone please explain to me how those questions evaluate people who crunch numbers all day?

We were ask to give our opinions in a survey of the test and as you can imagine I gave a resounding thumbs down to this method of evaluation.  After doing a bit of research im surprised at the number of companies and employers who put such stock in this stuff.

How does this test use such inane and unrelated true/false questions to evaluate people?

Jay


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 30, 2005)

The test is, in the hands of someone trained to administer and interpret it, a valid and well-standardized test of personality and psychopathology.

However, it is also easy to use by people with minimal training and because of this is, in my opinion, often abused. The test evaluates personality factors and symptoms of various kinds of pscyhological/psychiartic problems. It was never developed as a vocational-employment test, although if there are certain personality factors that are essential for a certain job it may be helpful in screening for that factor.

I would suggest you inquire about the qualifications of the person who administered and interpreted the test. And don't accept "I have a Ph.D. in psychology" -- most graduate programs are woefully inadequate when it comes to anything except the most basic introduction to testing. If you feel a wrong has been done, write a letter of complaint to your state/provincial licensing board, mentioning the name of the person who administered the test.


----------



## cm (Jan 30, 2005)

I am experiencing a situation of a similar nature. In my effort to obtain employment, I am applying to our local college for training in the Pharmacy Technician (assistant) program, a 10 month college program with high school prerequisites.
 In the application for admission to this program we are told to complete a Health Record information page, which contains 19 questions regarding Personal History of ever having or been treated for various physical and mental conditions.  These include such things as dental cavities, headaches, diabetes, thyroid, sexually transmitted diseases and emotional and psychiatric disorders. Given that applicants provide detailed references and recommendations to the program from former employers and other community professionals, I feel that such a questionaire is intrusive and sets the groundwork for inappropriately excluding some candidates.  
Personally, I don't think I will be excluded because of my answers to the personal health form, however, it adds to the risk of that happening if many people are vying for seats in the program, thus pressuring applicants to be less than truthful in their answers- not a very 'healthy' practice by the School of Health and Human Services at our college.


----------



## jaytemp (Jan 30, 2005)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> If you feel a wrong has been done, write a letter of complaint to your state/provincial licensing board, mentioning the name of the person who administered the test.



Not a wrong necessarily as it has no effect on my job but just that we may start to implement this test to evaluate potential job performance in new hires.



			
				cm said:
			
		

> ... thus pressuring applicants to be less than truthful in their answers-..



I don't have much if any knowledge about psychology but I spoke with another individual at work who took the test and he was pegged as being deceptive in his answers and his test results were labeled invalid.
So again if there are are no right and wrong answers on a true/false test how can he be deceptive?

I assume he was just trying to tell them what they wanted to here so I would think in your situation Baxter when the pressure is on for real that people would have a tendency to fib a little.  

Jay


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 30, 2005)

That's correct. For example, when I do court assessments, I *expect* people to be anxious and to try to present themselves in the best possible light -- if I *don't* see that, I wonder why not.


----------



## ThatLady (Jan 30, 2005)

If I remember right, the MMPI is a very long, grueling test (unless they have consolidated it considerably). Many of the questions seem inane, but they repeat themselves in various guises throughout the test in an effort to unmask ambiguities, and pinpoint obvious obfuscation. Because of the length of the test, and the need for careful and knowledgeable interpretation, I'd hate to see it used as the ONLY factor in the employment process.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 30, 2005)

It's a 567-item true-false test with some repetition but not a whole lot really. An average person can complete it in 1.5 - 2 hours.


----------



## ThatLady (Feb 1, 2005)

Heh. Thanks, David. All I remembered was that it was really long, and I thought I remembered quite a bit of repetition, but it's been a loooong time since I took one. We will not discuss how long.......;o)


----------

